# a gift from saderath slingshots



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

today i would like to show everybody a beautiful laminated shooter that is something like a pickle fork from saderath slingshots from greece ,as i am sure anybody on the forum has seen his artwork,he makes some very beautiful and functional pieces ,the shooter is made with iroko wood on one side ,and beechwood on the other ,the pictures don't give any justice to workmanship that went into this slingshot,and let me just say that the finish on this thing is smoother than a prom queens thighs.this will go into my small collection,and i just want to say to nicholas one more time thank you very much for this very beautiful shooter,if you are in the market for a quality and well made shooter by a maker that really cares about taking care of his customers and ensuring your are 100%satisfied with your purchase,check out saderath slingshots you will be happy that you did


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Bigron. I have two of Saderath's slingshot and I know exactly what you mean about the quality and smoothness of Saderath's slingshot........and I'm expecting two more arriving any day now.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking pfs. Quite a nice gift and assuredly well deserved. Have fun with it and thanks for sharing Ron.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

That's a beautiful piece of work bigron,nice one.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice little fork Ron, Saderath does em nice buddy. enjoy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful fork!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot. Happy shooting!


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What a beauty -- tough as nails, too! That one's got it all, Ron. Congrats! and kudos to Saderath: great work.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

There is nothing better than holding a "prom queens thighs" and shooting!  Glad you like it my friend! Enjoy!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Saderath said:


> There is nothing better than holding a "prom queens thighs" and shooting!  Glad you like it my friend! Enjoy!


no i don't like it brother i love it this fork is simply amazing :wub:


----------

